# 1st time BBB with TQ



## tropics (Apr 18, 2015)

Lets start off with Big Thank You to , Bearcarver, gary s,WaterinHoleBrew for their inspiration 







Not much knife action.

[

Boned and parted

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Smaller piece weighed 1 pound 11-1/2 oz. I used 7/8 oz. TQ with 3 T spoon brown sugar

Larger piece 2 pound 151/4 oz I used 1 1/2 oz. TQ less a pinch and 5 T spoon Brown sugar

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Bags are dated and the wait begins

Thanks for looking and everyone who has done this Thank You also.

Bearcarvers  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index#post_1149932

Gary S http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184531/garys-smokes-and-information-all-in-one-place

WHB  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183782/my-first-attempt-at-buckboard-bacon


----------



## bear55 (Apr 18, 2015)

You will love it.  Bearcarver's directions are outstanding.

Richard


----------



## tropics (Apr 19, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> You will love it.  Bearcarver's directions are outstanding.
> 
> Richard


I've been hearing that and Bearcarver has a lot of great post,with step by step.Remembered I didn't take a shot after I bagged so here they be.

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2015)

Great Start Richie!!

Not too sure this stuff is legal in Jersey----Might be too Tasty!!

Be Back:







Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 19, 2015)

That's lookin awesome Richie, your gonna really like BBB !  It's already a fam fav here, just picked up more roasts last nite to get more going !

Yours looks great so far !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (May 4, 2015)

BBB was changed to Tasino ( Philippine style Bacon) for the party we had during the week and on Sat.

Difference in recipe I added more brown sugar, some Tanduay Rum, and some red food color.

Slice a bout 1/4" thick after rinsing 

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Fried for after noon snack

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

Now I have reason to do another BBB 

Thanks again guys for the help with your post.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2015)

That looks good too!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like Pork Cured with extra Brown sugar, not smoked, and cut in slices with the grain.  'Bout right Richie??

Bear


----------



## tropics (May 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks good too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear yes that is it no smoke but tasty I thought it was a little salty, I have the other half so I will soak that before cooking.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2015)

tropics said:


> Bear yes that is it no smoke but tasty I thought it was a little salty, I have the other half so I will soak that before cooking.


Yup---If it's a little salty, soak it awhile before cooking or smoking. Mine never is, but I often soak it for a short time before testing it.

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 4, 2015)

Nice job,   I love it, you get hooked pretty quick ,     Nice twist on the Tasino     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## tropics (May 4, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice job,   I love it, you get hooked pretty quick ,     Nice twist on the Tasino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary Thanks for the point appreciate the help with your post,will be making the regular BBB Soon.


----------



## tropics (May 5, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---If it's a little salty, soak it awhile before cooking or smoking. Mine never is, but I often soak it for a short time before testing it.
> 
> Bear


Bear Thanks I will soak it instead of just rinsing.


----------



## gary s (May 5, 2015)

The very first thing I cured, I only rinsed it . Wife and I agreed it was a little salty. So the next batch I rinsed it and soaked it and it was perfect. Cured meat is going to somewhat salty. Everyone's  Taste varies, my wife likes a little more salt than I do. 

I experimented on the first batch I wasn't sure if I could do anything since it had already been smoked. Took a few slices and soaked them anyway, this pulled the salt out even after smoking So if your batch IS to salty you can still fix it.

Note:  You can Rinse, Soak or both to reduce the Salt  BUT DO NOT REDUCE THE AMOUNT OF TQ 

Let it do its job and cure for the required time then your good.

Gary


----------



## tropics (May 5, 2015)

gary s said:


> The very first thing I cured, I only rinsed it . Wife and I agreed it was a little salty. So the next batch I rinsed it and soaked it and it was perfect. Cured meat is going to somewhat salty. Everyone's  Taste varies, my wife likes a little more salt than I do.
> 
> I experimented on the first batch I wasn't sure if I could do anything since it had already been smoked. Took a few slices and soaked them anyway, this pulled the salt out even after smoking So if your batch IS to salty you can still fix it
> 
> Gary


Gary Thanks this Bacon is not getting smoked,we just slice it and fry.I woll be checking the BBB threads hopefully in a few days.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2015)

That short time I soak mine takes care of it, because it's really only surface salt that we're tasting. If it was really drawn into the meat, it would take longer than a half hour or an hour to get rid of it.

When we only rinse it, the surface still feels slippery. That slipperiness is salt on the surface. If you soak it for an hour, or even a half hour, and then rinse it again, that slipperiness is no longer there----Neither is the salty flavor.

I just checked my Cured meats in my Step by Step Index, and I have soaked them all between 20 minutes & one hour before I did the salt-fry-tests, and I never had the salty flavor.

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 5, 2015)

Yep, when I conferred with Bear on the salt, and he told me to soak it. It's perfect,  about 30 - 40 min. is what I did.

Gary


----------

